# Synthroid vs generic levothyroxine



## AKettleofFish (Apr 5, 2018)

I have another quick question, is there any difference between synthroid or generic levothyroxine? Any reason to take one over the other besides cost?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a lingering feeling that synthroid is a more consistent formula whereas the generic may be slightly less consistent. I'm not sure that's entirely true, to be honest with you, but my doctor insists on the brand name.

Some people report that they do better on one over the other. It usually has a lot to do with the fillers and how the drug is formulated. You just have to kind of do a little trial and error.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Only difference would be fillers - active ingredient is the same.

I have been on Generic ( brand Unithroid) for 14 years.

If you change "brands" it's important to re-test lab's in 6 weeks as the active ingredient absorption can be impacted by the fillers used to bind the pill


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My opinion ...............all that synthetic trash is pure poison............


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Synthetics work great for some people and NDTs work great for others, there is no one right way for everyone. When I was on Synthroid my doctor insisted on brand name simple because the fillers varied in generics.


----------



## AKettleofFish (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you so much for the info! Turns out my doctor prescribed Synthroid but the pharmacy subbed in the generic. I like the idea of the consistency it provides.


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 10, 2018)

I've always taken synthetic T3 and T4. I use Walgreens's Pharmacy. They have always had the same brand and the formula is always consistent. When one of my other medications brand was changed, Walgreen's let me know in advance of filling the prescription so that I could decide if I still wanted it. I research all my brands of all my medications and my thyroid meds contain no allergenic fillers.

NDT is bad news for some people. Some who are autoimmune or some who are not. The very first medication that I tried was NDT. I had a horrible autoimmune reaction to it. It was Westhroid also called WP Thyroid. No thanks, not for me.

Every one is different.


----------



## red138 (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been on generic for a few years, then the pharmacy switched manufacturers. The newer one tore me up, so I switched to synthroid. Still having a ton of issues, but the problems from the second generic have abated.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

red138 said:


> I have been on generic for a few years, then the pharmacy switched manufacturers. The newer one tore me up, so I switched to synthroid. Still having a ton of issues, but the problems from the second generic have abated.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Red, what problems were you having?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

red138 said:


> I have been on generic for a few years, then the pharmacy switched manufacturers. The newer one tore me up, so I switched to synthroid. Still having a ton of issues, but the problems from the second generic have abated.


Because different manufacturers use different fillers - you may need more or less of the medication.

Once you change manufacturers you need to be tested after 6 weeks - both FT-4 and FT-3 and compare to your previous medication labs to determine how your body is processing and make adjustments in dose if needed.


----------



## red138 (Aug 14, 2017)

I noticed that I would turn ghost white everyday at the same time, with cold sweats and elevated heart rate. I don't think it was a dosing issue as much as something to do with the fillers. Those issues stopped after moving to synthroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

red138 said:


> I noticed that I would turn ghost white everyday at the same time, with cold sweats and elevated heart rate. I don't think it was a dosing issue as much as something to do with the fillers. Those issues stopped after moving to synthroid.


Only way to know for sure is to have FT-4 and FT-3 labs run prior to making any medication or dose changes.


----------

